# .17 hmr



## smessler34 (Feb 27, 2010)

anyone a fan of this caliber for turkey hunting? i have been using a rimfire for several years starting with a .22 magnum. the last two years i have been hunting with a .17 hmr. when use with extreme attention to safety i.e. downrange backstops. it is an unreal turkey round. i shot this gobler at 70 steps. i try to shoot em were the wing connects to the body if there broadside. the bird hit the dirt with as little as a flutter. i shoot a 20 grn hollow point and no damage is done to the meat. keep in mind that rimfire calibers are legal were i hunt "central florida" . i have shot a bunch with my 3.5 inch #5s 12 guage and love it but this little round is just unreal accurate and easy on the shoulder. all this started when i had a monster gobler hang up on me at about 80 yards one season and that fool was smart. he would fly off the roost a 100 yards or better into the field knowing he couldnt be reached and strut around out there all mornin. the next weekend i had somthing for him. .17 hmr...he never heard it comming.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, not of fan of any rimfire or centerfire caliber for turkey hunting, even if it is legal.  I'll stop there..........


----------



## Bruz (Feb 27, 2010)

"Hunt what,where,how,when and with your weapon of choice as long as it's legal and encourage others to do the same"

Bruz


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 27, 2010)

yea alot of people feel that way... not sure why, also not sure if shooting a .25 06  or a 300 wsm from a ground blind is at best waayyy more scary. i guess it depends on the hunters attention to safety and detail.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2010)

wow


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> wow



lol


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure a .17 would be great for turkey _shooting_


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> I'm sure a .17 would be great for turkey _shooting_



I prefer to call it Turkey Sniping. 

To each his own, (within the limit of the law)....... I will NEVER shoot a Gobbler with any rifle. 

Just not for me. I prefer to interact with and fool him with calling.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 27, 2010)

Bruz said:


> "Hunt what,where,how,when and with your weapon of choice as long as it's legal and encourage others to do the same"
> 
> Bruz



I agree,  and if GA regs where the same as FL,  I am sure more people would be open to using other weapons to hunt, snipe, ambush, choke, whatever.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 27, 2010)

nitro, do be mistaken...i have a 3 1/2 inch 12 that i killed em a 60 big steps..the farthes ive shot one with the .17 is 70 steps...im not still hunting for passer by's . ive killed 4 goblers with the .17 and 3 of them were under 25 yards.and out of those three 2 of em were danding aroung my decoys. im with you friend , i get chills just thinkin about them jokers comming in drummin and puurring! just another gun i use..and i also get spanked most of the time like most of us lol. good luck this season friend.


----------



## head buster (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Nitro, "turkey sniping"
Sit on a field edge and snipe him out to 150 yards. Why let him come to the decoys if you're shooting with a rimfire rifle?

If you can't get him with the shotgun, come back another day and out smart him.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 27, 2010)

Nitro, I stopped short of calling it something similar.  Whether it's legal or not is, I would not even put myself anywhere in a turkey hunting situation where rifles are legal.  

It might work where you guys are down south hunting a piece of private exclusively, but out west....no way, not with some of the idiots running around.  They don't care about trespassing signs.  Deer season is bad enough.  Put full camo on and sit or run and gun quietly with rifles in play...not me brother.

Smessler....not putting you down, if you're good with it, and it legal, enjoy.  We just have different views of what turkey hunting is.  As an example, even if capable of 60 big steps, my gun will never be used at that distance or anywhere close to that.  Doesn't make it right or wrong...just my personal standards is all.


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 27, 2010)

totally agree with all yall. wish you all your best season ever.

maximum respect
smessler34


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 27, 2010)

smessler34 said:


> totally agree with all yall. wish you all your best season ever.
> 
> maximum respect
> smessler34



Thanks...........Hope you also have a great season.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 27, 2010)

Well it looks like it works well for you and that you are safety concious and a good shot.

Its legal here in VA to use a rifle. 

Back in the days they had drilling guns with .22 LR up to I know a .222 with a 12 ga under it. Savage made one years ago for turkey hunting with the same caliber. 

Many years ago that was a popular weapon of choice for hunting turkey where legal. I remeber it lasting only a short while and then not many folks did use the rifle. Maybe just a trendy thing. Of course that's what some of us thought when decoys came out.

Henry Davis some refer to him as the father of turkey hunting (don't know who started that). He was a huge fan of using rifles for turkey.

Just never was my style.

I will never encourage it even if it is legal. In fact trying to get the law changed here in VA. 

I will never slam anyone for using it where legal but I will never understand why.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Feb 27, 2010)

man, i just couldn't do that. if i wanted to kill a turkey with a rifle, i would go sit by my buddies bird feeder. most folks can kill a bird out of the truck window with a rifle but there ain't near as many folks that can call one into shotgun range. it is an accomplishment to call into shotgun range and harvest a longbeard. i know i feel like i've worked hard for it and nothing feels better than hard work paying off.


----------



## emtguy (Feb 27, 2010)

shotgun or rifle is for amatuers...do it with a bow WITHOUT a blind....now thats fun!


----------



## BPR (Feb 28, 2010)

Moving on to the next thread.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 28, 2010)

emtguy said:


> shotgun or rifle is for amatuers...do it with a bow WITHOUT a blind....now thats fun!



I'll agree with that.  The ground blinds are making it where a lot of guys are taking birds that they normally wouldn't have.  That is why they use them.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a nice bird smessler  For those that don't understand he is calling them in to shotgun range but prefers to use a rimfire which is perfectly legal here.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 28, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That's a nice bird smessler  For those that don't understand he is calling them in to shotgun range but prefers to use a rimfire which is perfectly legal here.



We understand completely. He had a gobbler that would hang up at 80 yards, so instead of trying to work him into shotgun range he brought a rifle the next weekend. Sounds to me like he wasn't trying to get him in shotgun range but instead was sniping a bird at a long distance who he ordinarily wouldn't have been able to harvest. Did I interpret that correctly?


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 28, 2010)

Bruz said:


> "Hunt what,where,how,when and with your weapon of choice as long as it's legal and encourage others to do the same"
> 
> Bruz



Thank you    very, very sound advice. I dont hunt turkeys with rifle , but if your state states it is legal I support you and the other hunters that do. I support "all" means & methods of legalized hunting.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 28, 2010)

DonArkie said:


> Thank you    very, very sound advice. I dont hunt turkeys with rifle , but if your state states it is legal I support you and the other hunters that do. I support "all" means & methods of legalized hunting.



And you forgot if you don't have nothing nice to say then don't say it.


----------



## kcausey (Feb 28, 2010)

Gotta love the self righteous, judgemental, "fools of the threads."

If the man is making a precise shot at 30 yards with a 17hmr, he has less of a chance of killing him than the guy shooting 3 1/2" #6 hevi shot putting God knows how many #6's in his head and neck.

I agree, if he were hunting the birds like deer, then that would not be for many of us.....sounds like to me he's using the 17 in place of a shotgun, so what, he got one at 70 yards...


----------



## GAGE (Feb 28, 2010)

kcausey said:


> Gotta love the self righteous, judgemental, "fools of the threads."
> 
> You got that right!


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 28, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> And you forgot if you don't have nothing nice to say then don't say it.



excuse me, I really dont see what was so bad what I said. 
I think you have over reacted in this post. 

I simply was stating that I support all means & methods of legalized hunting Brad C. I think you need to re-read my post again. Even I dont use a .17HMR or what rifle I still support these guy as much as the other turkey hunters.


----------



## smessler34 (Feb 28, 2010)

besides ...i had to shoot that bird the following weekend at 70 yards ...my mife was on the verge of cutting me off!! lol lol  i hunted that fool from sat to thurs with my shotgun and he did that same thing "flying a 100 yards into the field" every moring.. so i went to work friday "making sure i still has a job" lol and dwelled on that bird the entire day! lol....the rest is history. BIRD WENT HOME WITH ME saterday morning if i have a deer or turkey comming my way ive always let em come. for me the closer the better! anyway i respect everyones oppinion and understand you'alls feelings on the rifle. also know its not my weapon of choice, my mosberge 3 1/2 will be on my shoulder opening mornin before daylight. the .17 is just another great tool in my quest for failure.lol  i have a long bow im practicing with now...any gripes on that lol lol jk


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 28, 2010)

DonArkie said:


> excuse me, I really dont see what was so bad what I said.
> I think you have over reacted in this post.
> 
> I simply was stating that I support all means & methods of legalized hunting Brad C. I think you need to re-read my post again. Even I dont use a .17HMR or what rifle I still support these guy as much as the other turkey hunters.



I was simply backing up what you said 100%.  He killed the bird legally.  And some of these guys just have to rip him for it.  That is why a lot of folks don't stay here long.


----------



## deersled (Feb 28, 2010)

17 would be a great round for a turkey The guy didn't ask if you would use one. HIJACKERS!


----------



## jester (Feb 28, 2010)

kcausey said:


> If the man is making a precise shot at 30 yards with a 17hmr, he has less of a chance of killing him than the guy shooting 3 1/2" #6 hevi shot putting God knows how many #6's in his head and neck.



smessler you shootin em in the head at 80 yards with that 17?


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 1, 2010)

deersled said:


> 17 would be a great round for a turkey The guy didn't ask if you would use one. HIJACKERS!




You correct, he did not ask if we would use one.  The question he specifically asked in his first sentence was...........

      "Anyone a fan of this caliber for turkey hunting?"

Some of us just aren't fans of that or any other rifle caliber for turkey hunting is all, and that's what we expressed. Hijacking.....no....I respectfully disagree.  Just honest exchange of opinions based on the question.


----------



## silvestris (Mar 1, 2010)

With thirty-six year of this stuff behind me, I just don't get the new breed.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 1, 2010)

The guy followed the state law where he was hunting.  I'm not a fan of shooting any turkeys with a rifle, but I never said one thing negative towards the guy for legally taking that turkey.  I suggest that some of you nay sayers instead of giving him such a hard way to go that you spend more time complaining to some conservation folks that might be able to change the state law.  That's if you live in the state that allows it.  If you don't, you really don't have much say in the matter.  

A legal bird is a legal bird whether you like the way it was taken or not.  

Good day.


----------



## DonArkie (Mar 1, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> I was simply backing up what you said 100%.  He killed the bird legally.  And some of these guys just have to rip him for it.  That is why a lot of folks don't stay here long.




Brad, I misunderstood your post. I apologize


----------



## silvestris (Mar 1, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> The guy followed the state law where he was hunting.  I'm not a fan of shooting any turkeys with a rifle, but I never said one thing negative towards the guy for legally taking that turkey.  I suggest that some of you nay sayers instead of giving him such a hard way to go that you spend more time complaining to some conservation folks that might be able to change the state law.  That's if you live in the state that allows it.  If you don't, you really don't have much say in the matter.
> 
> A legal bird is a legal bird whether you like the way it was taken or not.
> 
> Good day.



I don't know so much about that.  If a gangbanger in Chicago kills someone with a gun in a drive-by it tends to reflect on and affect a gun owner in Georgia.  And I don't live in Chicago.  They have some of the strictest gun laws anywhere, but the misuse of the gun there affects my rights.  The term "sportsman" begins with the word "sport".  There is no sport in killing a turkey at 90 yards with a minute-of-angle rifle.  It is cheaper and more sporting to go the Piggley Wiggley route.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Hunters need to hold each other to some kind of standard and the law isn't always a tight enough standard. This post is a perfect example of that. 

With that said I don't see anything wrong with someone using a rifle if they do it in a sporting and safe way in states that allow it. Shooting a bird outside of shotgun range because I couldn't get him there or wacking on in a pasture doesn't fall under the sporting class of ways to kill a turkey in my book.


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 1, 2010)

Stack em up smessler34! I grew up hunting turkey's with  a single shot .22 Winchester. If it's legal, have at it. I have a 22 magnum/20 gauge I would love to hunt with and if it were legal, I would tote it.


----------



## Double Gun (Mar 1, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> The guy followed the state law where he was hunting.  I'm not a fan of shooting any turkeys with a rifle, but I never said one thing negative towards the guy for legally taking that turkey.  I suggest that some of you nay sayers instead of giving him such a hard way to go that you spend more time complaining to some conservation folks that might be able to change the state law.  That's if you live in the state that allows it.  If you don't, you really don't have much say in the matter.
> 
> A legal bird is a legal bird whether you like the way it was taken or not.
> 
> Good day.



Mr. C., I seen no one make a direct negative comment towards the man. And no one was a nay sayer. He asked and open question and folks expanded on it. 

And before you tell folks what to do with their time or how to comment on open public forums I suggest you re-read my post and then re-read the other posts.

Smessler34 seemed to handle all the feedback very well. 

I guess some folks are thined skinned and feel that they are the appointed forum police.

I am also sure that an Administrator, or moderator would have stepped in by now if they thought someone was picking on another with negative, nay sayer comments.

Remember: 

Quote:
Originally Posted by emtguy  
shotgun or rifle is for amatuers...do it with a bow WITHOUT a blind....now thats fun! 

I'll agree with that. The ground blinds are making it where a lot of guys are taking birds that they normally wouldn't have. That is why they use them. 

Here folks could say your a nay sayer you agreed that a shotgun or rifle hunter are amatuers and bow hunters are less of a hunter if they use a blind. Emtguy was just making a point and a fair one.

My point is some folks read way to far into things on posts. Just like I could there with yours. But I know it was not met in a way that I described or I hope not.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 1, 2010)

What I was saying that the guy ask if there were any fans of the 17HMR for turkeys.  If your not a fan, then so be it.  I'm not, but I did make the mistake of commenting here to stand up for the guy since it was a legal bird.  We can go on and on about this, and we are still back to the point that it was a legal bird whether we agree with the way he did it or not.  

The ground blind thing is legal as well.  So I can't put down those that use them.  I won't use one, but that is beside the point.  My opinion of them is irrelevent when they are legal.


----------



## silvestris (Mar 1, 2010)

I am a lawyer, but I get a little put off by the statement that it is alright if it is legal.

All too often I see persons without character hiding behind the law.  Yes, what they did may have been legal, but it just wasn't right and it causes the bile to rise in my throat and in the judge's throat as the judge raps his gavel and says "case dismissed".  And the widow goes home broke and broken-hearted.

Today, I go home broken-hearted as I see the great sport of turkey hunting dumb-downed by the new breed and their "new" methods of turkey "hunting".  A dove shoot is called that because that is what it is.  A turkey hunt should be just that, a hunt.  I don't want to be placed in the same box with all too many of today's turkey "hunters", but when they use less than sporting means to take their birds, I am unwillingly placed in that same box by the general public.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2010)

good shot or not, legal or not, i'd be very concerned shooting a rifle at a turkey.  i understand it is legal in florida, but i would still be very worried about such.  i hope that you are not hunting public land with that gun.  to answer your original question, i am not a fan of that caliber for turkey and i imagine most on here will answer the same, if for no other reason, it's not legal in georgia.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 1, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> What I was saying that the guy ask if there were any fans of the 17HMR for turkeys.  If your not a fan, then so be it.  I'm not, but I did make the mistake of commenting here to stand up for the guy since it was a legal bird.  We can go on and on about this, and we are still back to the point that it was a legal bird whether we agree with the way he did it or not.
> 
> The ground blind thing is legal as well.  So I can't put down those that use them.  I won't use one, but that is beside the point.  My opinion of them is irrelevent when they are legal.



I just don't understand your point..............if you're not a fan, don't say anything?  Just let it ride and let the thread give the impression it's an accepted normal way to hunt turkeys, if if legal? 

You honestly believe that if someone anywhere in this country on a state hunting forum starts a thread and ask a question like the one that was asked, he or she is going to get a free pass so to speak by your remark?  If you do you're grossly mistaken.  


You also said....................

          "I'm not a fan of shooting any turkeys with a rifle, but I never said one thing negative towards the guy for legally taking that turkey. I suggest that some of you nay sayers instead of giving him such a hard way to go that you spend more time complaining to some conservation folks that might be able to change the state law. That's if you live in the state that allows it. If you don't, you really don't have much say in the matter."

Maybe you should have.  Obviously he a young fellow with years of turkey hunting ahead of him.  As it was already stated, just because it's legal doesn't make it acceptable in the norm of things turkey.  We all have a responsibility to set examples in the field.  Whether we set good ones or not is on us.


----------



## BPR (Mar 1, 2010)

It seems that the standard reply to these kind of threads is that we are all hunters and we shouldn't fight amongst ourselves.  If we were tearing ourselves apart, then I would agree.  But just because someone doesn't like agree with the way someone else hunts doesn't mean that we are doing as much damage as the antis.  

Personally I think it is our responsibility to hold ourselves accountable and to make sure that we are all behaving in an ethical manner.  And yes I realize that my ethics aren't going to be the same as yours.  Some of you have made it very clear to me that  your definition of ethics is much different than mine.  And that's fine.  That is your choice.  Just don't expect me to say I like the way you hunt or encourage others to do the same.

But based on the post I have seen in this thread, everyone has been very respectful and the OP has been fine with the comments.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad that aint the rules down here. Why even bother to turkey hunt if your going to use a rifle? I think its fair to say that 90% of the people on here enjoy turkey hunting as much as they do because of the difficulty associated with it. Calling a turkey within 30 yards, defying nature, and making a good kill shot on a bird with a brain the size of a pecan that can outsmart the best of the best out there. Thats what makes this sport the best IMO, but when you use a rifle that takes every bit of what makes turkey hunting so good, out of it. The thought of this leaves me speechless.


----------



## DonArkie (Mar 1, 2010)

there a few states in the USA that permits rifle on turkey's (legal to hunt with) . What confuses me is if a state "states\says" it is legal to hunt turkeys with rifle whats so wrong and if the hunter has a choice to use a rifle shotgun or archery tackel to harvest a bird "legal" whats the problem. Doesnt that hunter have "free" choice of the method he uses? Now I could see if it wasn't legal. 
This hunter has a choice. His choice is to use a .17 HMR
I could see were others are coming from and my choice to take a wild turkeys is with archery tackle or shotgun. Now I've came across other hunters hammering on hunters using archery tackle, cause they think too many turkeys get wounded and it isn't eithical. Same thing with guys using #2's on turkeys, you can kill someone, or it encourages folks to shoot further.  If the Game & Fish Commission states its legal, and he holds a lisence & tag for this critter, then he should be able to use what legal method he wants to. The list of Do Not's go on forever. Whether I do or dont like it he's legal and it his choice. If I dont support him as a legal hunter what kind of message or signal I'm sending to others.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2010)

Georgia is such a great place to hunt.  Lots of game, no baiting, no rimfires for turkey.  If we could just get rid of the crossbows during archery season and muzzleloading rifles during turkey season and in-line muzzle loaders during primitive weapons seasons it would be like heaven.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> Georgia is such a great place to hunt.  Lots of game, no baiting, no rimfires for turkey.  If we could just get rid of the crossbows during archery season and muzzleloading rifles during turkey season and in-line muzzle loaders during primitive weapons seasons it would be like heaven.





Hey now! Everybody hollers about tradition. The most traditional weapon in America for turkeys, was the flintlock rifle.  It don`t get any more traditional than that.  

Except for a real bow, maybe.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Mar 1, 2010)

All of the guys getting down on this fella for "sniping" a turkey:

How do you deer hunt? Of course we know you don't hide up in a tree using a magnifying scope to "snipe" the deer using an actual "sniper rifle", right?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Deer and turkeys are 2 very different things.


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 1, 2010)

Deer and turkey hunting are 2 different things, but if you are willing to shoot a deer from a box stand with a heater in it, you shouldn't have a problem shooting a turkey with a rifle.  I do not think sniping turkeys with a rifle is very sporting, but neither is todays deer hunting.  Deer hunting is nothing, but population control.  When turkey hunting becomes what deer hunting has become I will stop turkey hunting also.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Heaters in Georgia?
Why?

I've never hunted out of a box stand and really have no desire to but its still not the same as shooting a turkey with a rifle. They are 2 totally different animals and so is the way they are hunted.


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 1, 2010)

i invite or challange anyone to come down here and hunt "oceolas" with what ever weapon you'all choose. you will be in for a big reallity check. i dont hunt them pretty boy private game ranches and dont have a dozen gobblers standing in front of me. i hunt as hard as my relationship and employer allow and i killed a total of ONE bird last season, the picture above. my ethics are extremly high if not higher than most. i did pass on half a dozen jakes last season and several imature bucks. you are building a picture of some yahoo out poppin turkes as far as the round will shoot. i am 40 years old and have hunted turkies from michigan to okeechobee.
please dont take this out of proportion . its simply a weapon ive opted to use and have used sucessfully. on the calling em in note. i will spank most of you youguns with a mouth diaphram lol. i get them gobblers in close and thats my 1st priority. and lastly if anyone says here they would have not shot at the bird in the picture at 60 yards with your shotgun (12 1/8 BEARD. 1 3/8 SPURS, 21 LBS) YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF!! MOST WOULD LET THE LED FLY LOL !! ITS HUNTIN  JUST HUNT.

THE LAWER??? GANGBANGERS FOR AN EXAMPLE!!??YOU BEEN IN THE WOODS MUCH FRIEND LOL LOL LOL


----------



## silvestris (Mar 1, 2010)

Every hunter has the choice to use whatever means is legal.

Every other hunter has the choice whether to respect another hunter or not based upon the choices the other hunter has made, whether legal or not.

When it comes to the choice of shooting a turkey at 90 yards with a rifle or not, only one of those choices will gain the respect of all other hunters.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2010)

Ya'll keep it civil. The man hunts in Florida where .17HMR is a legal weapon for turkeys. The fact he uses the legal weapon of his choice makes him no less a turkey hunter than anybody else. 

He has his tactics, everybody else has theirs'. As long as he is obeying the law, he's good to go.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 1, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll keep it civil. The man hunts in Florida where .17HMR is a legal weapon for turkeys. The fact he uses the legal weapon of his choice makes him no less a turkey hunter than anybody else.
> 
> He has his tactics, everybody else has theirs'. As long as he is obeying the law, he's good to go.



There ya go!


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 1, 2010)

man the yardage keeps getting loger lol i heard 70 ,80, know 90 man before long ill have shot that fool 300 plus!! lolol  hide your younguns and lock the dog up the florida longrange turkey sniper is loose!! either way fellas i love ta hunt and respect yo'all and your beliefs .  and oh yea ...its a bad medicine on yotey dogs! while im turley huntin! i killed this flea farm 105 yards.


----------



## kyhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats not turkey hunting


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 1, 2010)

"and lastly if anyone says here they would have not shot at the bird in the picture at 60 yards with your shotgun (12 1/8 BEARD. 1 3/8 SPURS, 21 LBS) YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF!!"

Well I'm saying it..........not happening on my watch....and you can take that to the bank.  

That big gobbler you speak of in the picture didn't get his 12 1/8 inch beard and 1 3/8 spurs by coming into shotgun range now did he.  He was one of those toms that drive men nuts.  His downfall was due to something unexpected by him with a little distance that could drop him in his comfort zone.  

Legal....yes, nice boss gobbler....heck yes,  taken in a way that befits his stature in the turkey world....no, not in my opinion.


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 1, 2010)

dead bird .......i win and you are the exception to the rule witch i totally respect. passing on the jakes at 10-12 feet from the tips of my boots gives me the same feeling. it was just one of those things..i even contiplated digging a pit blind out there were he was landing but when i went to diggin i hit water at a foot. i didnt own a pop up blind and just went with what i thought to harvest the bird.i have no regrets and am as proud of him as the one i shot 11 steps with my 12" head looked like chewed hot dog lol" i did have the gobbler i shot with the .17 all puffed up and struttin and really puutin on a show,great time for sure.  kyhunter...i killed this yotey dog the same day i killed the bird in the pic. this goof dog put the stalk on my decoy's only to realize he messed up when i let the air out of him.

p.s. for sale - savage 94v .17hmr, dripping with guilt, bad ethics, poor sportsmanship , and a burris scope lol lol 
jk I LOVE THIS GUN...LOL


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 1, 2010)

smessler34 said:


> dead bird .......i win



I think that's exactly the attitude that has so many people up in arms about you using a rifle


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 1, 2010)

Go back up one i hit the submit button on accident.


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 1, 2010)

this thread is starting to make me sick...

please make it go away!!!  please, please, please!!! 

can't... help... myself...  

must... make... comment... on... how... I... really... feel...







NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!   I refuse to...  stop it!!!!!!!!   please make it go away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKW (Mar 2, 2010)

*...*



> and lastly if anyone says here they would have not shot at the bird in the picture at 60 yards with your shotgun (12 1/8 BEARD. 1 3/8 SPURS, 21 LBS) YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF!! MOST WOULD LET THE LED FLY LOL !! ITS HUNTIN JUST HUNT.



I promise you that I would not have taken that shot. And I certainly would not have gotten a rifle after him just cause he outsmarted me. No skill or challenge involved in that.

Mike


----------



## smessler34 (Mar 2, 2010)

good luck to all this season and many seasons to come.

this is mt last post on g.o.n.

friends,
smessler34


----------



## mkg 1023 (Mar 2, 2010)

good, ya'll ran him off....:flag

Hunting a spring gobbler with a rifle, what a waste!


----------



## six (Mar 2, 2010)

smessler34 said:


> and lastly if anyone says here they would have not shot at the bird in the picture at 60 yards with your shotgun (12 1/8 BEARD. 1 3/8 SPURS, 21 LBS) YOUR ONLY FOOLIN YOURSELF!! MOST WOULD LET THE LED FLY LOL !! ITS HUNTIN  JUST HUNT.


If the size and the stats of a bird dictate what tatics your willing to use and what distance your willing to pull the trigger then you might be in it for the wrong reasons.   Just an observation on my end.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2010)

Way to go guys.  You ran off another one just because he didn't follow your style of hunting.  It's a sad day.  It's pretty sad when you judge a guy that takes a bird legally.  How many of you live in a state that allows deer to be taken over bait or use dogs?  Some guys say they would shoot a dog if it were running a deer in their neck of the woods.  Then there are some that might shoot a guy that shot their deer dog in a state where it is legal.  Just something to think about next time you start judging a guy.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Brad your correct hunters never should try and hold each other to a higher standard nothing good can come from that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 2, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Way to go guys.  You ran off another one just because he didn't follow your style of hunting.  It's a sad day.  It's pretty sad when you judge a guy that takes a bird legally.  How many of you live in a state that allows deer to be taken over bait or use dogs?  Some guys say they would shoot a dog if it were running a deer in their neck of the woods.  Then there are some that might shoot a guy that shot their deer dog in a state where it is legal.  Just something to think about next time you start judging a guy.



although i see your point to a degree, the op did ask what people thought about the gun.  i agree, if you ask someone what there opinion of a way of hunting, on a (state) forum, where that particular type of gun, or style of hunting is illegal and the vast majority of posters are from said state, then i would expect most responses to be that they are not in favor of such.  same goes for baiting, although many on here would be for it.    i didn't see anyone attacking the guy.  he asked for opinions and in my mind, it was kind of a loaded question.  it almost appeared that he was looking to generate a negative response, but i could be wrong.

the op also made some assumptions that all turkey hunters would shoot a bird at 60 yds, based on how big the bird was.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 2, 2010)

MKW said:


> ... I certainly would not have gotten a rifle after him just cause he outsmarted me. No skill or challenge involved in that.
> 
> Mike



I've got an uncle up in VA that said the way we were hunting turkeys up there at his place (calling them in to shotgun range) was "not sporting."  His idea of sporting was to ride around till he saw one in the field, and then plink him with his rifle.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2010)

If only it was so easy to run off crossbow shooters and in-line scoped muzzleloader shooters.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2010)

Well a lot of guys on here may preach how holy they are when it comes to what is the right way to take game and the wrong way to take game regardless of if it is legal or not.  The whole point is that it don't really matter what you or I think.  We have all done things that we probably shouldn't have over the years whether it be legal or not if the truth be told.  But then again the guy did start the thread here where he was doomed from the get-go in all reality.  I even said I didn't agree with shooting a turkey with a rifle, but then again who am I to judge a guy that does so where legal.  He paid no mind to what you guys said anyway.  But I doubt if he will ever post here again according to some of the responses he got.  I guess my whole point is this.  If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 2, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Well a lot of guys on here may preach how holy they are when it comes to what is the right way to take game and the wrong way to take game regardless of if it is legal or not.  The whole point is that it don't really matter what you or I think.  We have all done things that we probably shouldn't have over the years whether it be legal or not if the truth be told.  But then again the guy did start the thread here where he was doomed from the get-go in all reality.  I even said I didn't agree with shooting a turkey with a rifle, but then again who am I to judge a guy that does so where legal.  He paid no mind to what you guys said anyway.  But I doubt if he will ever post here again according to some of the responses he got.  I guess my whole point is this.  If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it.




Yes we may have all done things that were wrong, but someone at some point had to tell us it was wrong. Otherwise we would still be doing things the wrong way.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2010)

I just think you all need to read post #55 again.  

That part of it still hasn't sunk in and probably never will with some of you.  You may not agree.  But then again it really don't matter what you think of I think.  He was legal.  That's all I got.  

Preach on with the gospel.


----------



## hawaiian (Mar 2, 2010)

Noope no one run him off. He duck tail n run like a dog. Thats not turkey hunting. He new it was coming too him.
____________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## BPR (Mar 2, 2010)

Randy said:


> If only it was so easy to run off crossbow shooters and in-line scoped muzzleloader shooters.



and roost shooters.


----------



## BPR (Mar 2, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> I just think you all need to read post #55 again.
> 
> That part of it still hasn't sunk in and probably never will with some of you.  You may not agree.  But then again it really don't matter what you think of I think.  He was legal.  That's all I got.
> 
> Preach on with the gospel.



I missed the post where someone told him it was illegal.  

I did however see several post where people said that ethics and laws didnt mean the same thing.  



hawaiian said:


> Noope no one run him off. He duck tail n run like a dog.



I tend to agree.  Why post a thread asking for opinions and then complain when people say they don't like it.


----------



## White Stag (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow...so I guess the Native Americans that hunted turkey by catching them with nets and then killing them or keeping them for food were not hunters... I hunt turkeys in a loin cloth and kill them by throwing rocks at their heads, so that must make me a better hunter and a much better sports man... Good God people, just because YOU don't think it is "sporting" or "isn't hunting" doesn't mean you have the right to blast someone else for USING LEGAL WEAPONS AND TACTICS in another state! It makes me sick...ANTIS gain more and more leverage every flippin day...The day YOU go out, fashion your own bow from a tree, make your own arrows, and kill a turkey wearing a loin cloth you can tell someone they are WRONG....Some of you need to realize IT'S NOT ALL ABOUT YOU! GET OVER YOURSELVES! Tell the man " Not a fan of hunting turkeys with a rifle, but good turkey.", and move on! I will not respond to anything said about my reply; I don't need to justify myself to anybody...I have one Judge to answer to one day and he could care less about how well I hunt turkeys. This is the kind of thing that makes people turn away from hunting forums...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Way to go guys.  You ran off another one just because he didn't follow your style of hunting.  It's a sad day.  It's pretty sad when you judge a guy that takes a bird legally.  How many of you live in a state that allows deer to be taken over bait or use dogs?  Some guys say they would shoot a dog if it were running a deer in their neck of the woods.  Then there are some that might shoot a guy that shot their deer dog in a state where it is legal.  Just something to think about next time you start judging a guy.




yep



this topic is no different than the bunches of others that divide us.

the list is too long to try to post, but here's just a few that I can remember from over the last 14 years or so since the grand ol invention of internet message boards...

baiting

food plots

crossbows for non handicapped

scopes on smokepoles

running deer with dogs

shooting turks off the roost

shooting turks further than 30 or so yards

bow shots at more than 30 or so yards

head shots on deer

high fence hunting for just about anything

bow turks from a blind

hunting with an outfitter




and on and on and on and on






dear lord people, we dont have to agree on everything and we dont have to participate in anything but at least be respectful of the fact that folks are in the woods doing what they love and are not being a nasty bottom of the barrel poachers in the process.

just remember that no matter how "right" you think what you do is...someone else looks down their nose at you and your tactics and would probably vote against you being able to do it again.


----------



## MKW (Mar 2, 2010)

*...*

The lesson that can be learned from this thread, IMO, is...

Don't ask for opinions if you don't really want to hear them. I very rarely "sugarcoat" anything. If you ask me what I think about something, I'm dang well gonna tell you.

Mike


----------



## BPR (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm missing how the hunting community has been hurt by this thread.

We _should_ question everything we do even if it is legal.

Now if people are looking for this guy to punch him in the face, then I would agree.  But I hardly see how a post on GON in which people argue over the line of ethics and the law is going to ruin Hunting.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Niether Indians nor Anti's are a legit excuse to just ignore obvious flaws in the way a person hunts.

Never seen an anti use a message board post to get hunting banned. I'd doubt somebody who was against hunting and ignorant about hunting would even understand what these post are about. 

Indians hunted for food. No sensible person who's reason for hunting is to put foot on the table would legally hunt. It wouldn't be practical when grocery stores sell meat cheaper than a hunting liscense,ammo,gas,guns,calls,and all the other expenses.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2010)

BPR said:


> I'm missing how the hunting community has been hurt by this thread.
> 
> We _should_ question everything we do even if it is legal.
> 
> Now if people are looking for this guy to punch him in the face, then I would agree.  But I hardly see how a post on GON in which people argue over the line of ethics and the law is going to ruin Hunting.




you are correct on several points...

the goofy part about everyone whining about or screaming about or condemning or complaining about etc how someone hunts when done legally is like I said earlier...someone else has issues with the way you hunt as well.

it basically never ends


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> Niether Indians nor Anti's are a legit excuse to just ignore obvious flaws in the way a person hunts.



the issue is that it is only obvious flaws to those that dont engage in or agree with whatever happens to be the method being discussed.


----------



## BPR (Mar 2, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> you are correct on several points...
> 
> the goofy part about everyone whining about or screaming about or condemning or complaining about etc how someone hunts when done legally is like I said earlier...someone else has issues with the way you hunt as well.
> 
> it basically never ends



I know where you are coming from, but there has to be a happy medium.  


I wonder how many people have been punched in the face because of something that happened on GON.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 2, 2010)

BPR said:


> I wonder how many people have been punched in the face because of something that happened on GON.



not enough!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 2, 2010)

good riddance mr 17hmr turkey sniper.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 2, 2010)

My guess would be, that if it came to that, the anti's would find the shooting of turkeys with a rifle far easier to market to the general non-hunting public than calling one up and taking one in the conventional fashion ever would be, considering both are legal.

In closing....if you don't want somebody's opinion that may disagree with yours............don't ask.  Simple as that.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2010)

The same guys that do most of the damage here at GON have struck again in this thread.  

You guys are worst than a bunch of kids fighting over a toy.


----------



## hawaiian (Mar 2, 2010)

Noooo only the truth n it hurt. What goes around comes around.
____________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## poorcountrypreacher (Mar 2, 2010)

Reading on turkey forums can really help one understand that hunters have different ethics depending on where they have lived and how they got started hunting. My ideas of what turkey hunting ought to be have certainly changed a lot since my first turkey hunt in 1965, but it didn't happen overnight. And things that I read here and on other sites do sometimes cause me to change my mind on issues. A little background:

My father moved to Perry Co, AL,  in the early 50’s and served as an Ag teacher at a rural school. His pay was very low, so he spent a lot of time gardening, fishing, and hunting to put food on the table for us. I grew up with the perspective that hunting was primarily about eating. I can remember killing a bunch of robins with my BB gun when I was about 8 and having Mama cook them for supper. Hope the statute of limitations is out on that. Anyway, the only game to hunt was small game until the early 60’s. I think Dad probably went on his first turkey hunt about 1962. That was about the time that restocking efforts had lead to a huntable population, and of course, it was gobblers only and nothing but a spring season.

The first year that he hunted, he used his Browning A-5 12 gauge with an IC barrel. It was the only shotgun he owned. After a few bad experiences, he finally decided that the gun would not kill a turkey beyond 30 yards. This was using the shells of those days, which were basically designed for rabbits. I don’t really know what shot sizes he may have tried, but I suspect that #6 was probably all he used those first few years. After a couple of years, he bought a 30” Full barrel for the Browning and started having better luck. He used that gun, and then a later one just like it, for the rest of his hunting career. He wasn’t much for trying out new things and if something worked reasonably well, he just stuck with it.

You gotta understand that most people learned to turkey hunt back then by trial and error. There was nobody to talk to about how to do it, because nobody had ever been turkey hunting. I remember only one man that he talked to that had a small amount of experience and he helped him get started. The only commercial call available was a Lynch box, and he bought one of those and then started trying to make his own. His “expert” mentor taught him how to make a diaphragm call using a piece of lead and part of a condom. Its a wonder he didn’t die of lead poisoning, but it must not have hurt him.

Daddy had killed several turkeys by the time I was old enough to go in 1965. I was 11 when I killed my first gobbler in 1966 with a Winchester Model 37 20 gauge using #4 buckshot. I had already missed a couple using #6 shot and was unconvinced that a squirrel shell would kill something as big as a turkey. Dad didn’t know I was using buckshot until we cleaned the turkey and found the carcass riddled with buckshot holes – I body shot him at 15 yards. BTW, for those who wonder how old a kid should be to hunt alone, I did nearly all of my early turkey hunting alone. I’d either leave walking from the house, or Daddy would put me out at a place with my gun and my homemade box call and tell me to be back at this spot by a certain time. I’m not sure that was a good practice, but I’m glad that I can say that I called up my first gobbler myself.

The next year I saved enough money to buy a High Standard pump 20 gauge. It was a lousy gun, and the Winchester was probably a better turkey gun, but I just had to have a repeater. It was a couple of years later before I killed my 2nd bird. Daddy called him in and he killed another one that flew when I shot mine. It was the only time we ever killed a double. I was using 6 shot in the 20 gauge when I killed the second bird, and it folded him up at 30 yards.  I had learned that you had to hit them in the head or neck and 6 shot would do the job if he was close enough.

There were a lot more people hunting turkeys by then, and the turkey population was really growing. There were 3 or 4 men that would come to our house long before daylight every morning and they would drink coffee in our kitchen while they planned out the hunt. There was plenty of land and each hunter would have hundreds of acres to himself. The turkeys were stupid compared to today, but the calling of most of the hunters was very poor. Most of them compensated by carrying a rifle and shotgun. There was a man in Selma that handloaded 30-06 turkey ammo, and that was what most of them used. He used some kind of round-nosed bullet and probably loaded it down to 2000 fps or so. I remember that it lost accuracy at 200 yards, but many gobblers died by those bullets. One of the hunters quit carrying a shotgun and just used the rifle. He said that a shotgun wouldn’t kill one cleanly. As best I can remember, all of these hunters used #6 shot in their shotguns.

I distinctly remember hearing one of the hunters telling the story of how he killed a big gobbler the morning before. He was on his way to the listening spot with it just breaking daylight, when he suddenly heard a turkey putting in a tree. He looked up and saw the big gobbler against the clear sky, spotted his beard, and shot him out. I don't remember anything but congratulations from the other hunters. There had not been enough time to develop any sort of sense of ethics about how turkey hunting ought to be done, and they were still too close to the era when hunting was primarily a way to put food on the table.

There were just a few basic rules you had to follow to be considered an ethical turkey hunter - don't hunt on somebody's land without permission, don't hunt out of season, and most of all, don't shoot a hen under any circumstances. Even back then, everyone understood that the hens were the key to the future of the flock, and only a hardcore outlaw would dare to shoot one. Beyond that, it was pretty much anything goes. The object was to kill the turkey.

I remember my dad taking me hunting after school one afternoon and we spotted a gobbler in a row of trees between 2 pastures. Thinking back now, it would have been a perfect setup to drive further down the road and get out and call the turkey to us. Instead, he put me out and told me to slip to the row of trees, and he would get on the other side and drive the turkey over me. Like I said, the only object was to kill the turkey. Unfortunately, I bumped the gobbler trying to get to my stand and he got away.

Times have certainly changed, and I wouldn't want to go back to the old days. AL make rifles illegal for turkey hunting long ago, and I'm sure glad they did. But for someone in a different state with no history of turkey hunting, I can understand why they would do it. I have a much different attitude toward turkey hunting than my father and his friends did back in the 60s, but I sure wouldn't look back now and condemn them. They were just trying to figure out to hunt as best they could, and all of those guys eventually developed a much different set of ethics than where they started. Most people will do that if given the proper encouragement. 

Good hunting to all.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 2, 2010)

Preacher..........A great read, and you have some great memories.  Takes me back to being about that age visiting relatives in Iowa where me, the dog and the ol' Winchester 22 headed to the hollow for squirrels and rabbits.  Also way too young now that I think back on it.  Guess that dog kept a good eye on me.

As we get older we grow in the ways of appreciating nature.  A good thing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 3, 2010)

I have read this thread all the way through. The guy seemed like he wanted what people thought and people gave it to him. Some a little more civil than others. I don't agree with his style of hunting either. He is a hunter so I give him congrats on taking game legally. Just not my style when hunting turkeys. If he decides not to post here anymore. I feel sorry for him. He is missing out on some great convo and a great forum bored. Don't ask for an opinion if you don't want an honest answer. JMO


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> dear lord people, we dont have to agree on everything and we dont have to participate in anything but at least be respectful of the fact that folks are in the woods doing what they love and are not being a nasty bottom of the barrel poachers in the process.
> 
> just remember that no matter how "right" you think what you do is...someone else looks down their nose at you and your tactics and would probably vote against you being able to do it again.




Jim,

You will never in a million years get some of these guys to honor that.  It is like preachin to the choir.  You could even go as far as to tell some of these guilty ones that if you post negative comments in a thread like this where a guy kills game legally and continue to do it that you will end up finding yourself another place on the internet to spend your time, and you would still probably get the same lip from the same guys.  They personally don't care nor do they respect the rules here.  It is getting to be a real joke in my honest opinion.  

I really feel for this guy.  He certainly didn't deserve what was said here.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 3, 2010)

You know guys,it's funny to read these threads.They have a way of getting "heated up" over opinions and you know what they say about opinions...everybody has one!What is cool to me is that everyone who posted in this thread seems to be passionate about the method in which he hunts turkeys,which is great!I have hunted turkeys since the early '80s and been fortunate enough to hunt them across our Great nation and taken a couple Grand Slams.Thing here is our views and ethics are a direct reflection on howe we were raised and more importantly,how we were taught to hunt;be it squirrels,rabbits,deer,turkeys or anything else we hunt.The laws in every state are different.In Tx you can hunt turkeys with rifles at corn feeders.I wouldn't because I grew up calling the birds to bow or shotgun.That doesn't mean I look down on these guys,it's just not MY style.In South Dakota,I had a guy I knew that said they grew up shooting turkeys off the roost with rifle.The point is this,if we all could agree to disagree,we could really have some awsome discussions on many a topic.Besides,everyone knows that MY WAY of hunting turkeys is the best anyway!! LOL Keep the passion guys,its a healthy thing!Good luck to all this season no matter how you prefer(legally)to hunt!


----------



## silvestris (Mar 3, 2010)

I just wish everyone had the opportunity to read Gene Nunnery's book, "The Old Pro Turkey Hunter" and learn a bit about Gabe's "rule".

A few might even be influenced by the reading.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Don't ask for an opinion if you don't want an honest answer.


----------



## BPR (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C, If you don't like someone's post, then might I suggest the following link.  

http://forum.gon.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist

Your constant calls for banning of those that dont agree with you is getting old.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

BPR said:


> Brad C, If you don't like someone's post, then might I suggest the following link.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> Your constant calls for banning of those that dont agree with you is getting old.



What is really getting old is the same guys like you and your buddies that continue to post nothing but negatives here and there.  I never called for the banning of any of your buddies here.  But so far the company you seem to keep has done an excellent enough job of that on their own or so it seems.  

My point is you have no respect for a guy that kills game legally.  Neither do your buddies.  This thread here just proves the point.  

I'm not going to stand here and let you and your buddies jerk folks around like they don't even exist.  Your old style of it's our way or the highway don't wash with me.  

Read post #55 again and again until you get it.  

Then if you don't get it after that, then there is no hope for you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> What is really getting old is the same guys like you and your buddies that continue to post nothing but negatives here and there.  I never called for the banning of any of your buddies here.  But so far the company you seem to keep has done an excellent enough job of that on their own or so it seems.
> 
> My point is you have no respect for a guy that kills game legally.  Neither do your buddies.  This thread here just proves the point.
> 
> ...



brad, i don't think anyone was really out of line in this thread.  the op asked opinions on said caliber and that is what he got.  nobody told him he was doing anything illegal, as he certainly was not, but rather said that they would choose not to hunt that way.  i don't think there was a lynch mob out to get that guy and many people stated that it was fine to hunt within the law, even if most don't agree with that type of hunting.  as i said before, his question seemed to be a loaded one, in that he came on here, most likely knowing that rifles were illegal in georgia and still asked for people's thoughts on it.  again, i could be wrong, but this wasn't his first post here and i feel like he knew what (most) people thought about shooting turkeys with a rifle, yet chose to ask anyway.

i'm not putting the guy down in any way, hunt as you choose to, as long as it's legal, but i also don't need to agree with the way he hunts either.  to each his own.


----------



## BPR (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> What is really getting old is the same guys like you and your buddies that continue to post nothing but negatives here and there.  I never called for the banning of any of your buddies here.  But so far the company you seem to keep has done an excellent enough job of that on their own or so it seems.
> 
> My point is you have no respect for a guy that kills game legally.  Neither do your buddies.  This thread here just proves the point.
> 
> ...



Not sure which buddies you are referring to.  I have many on this site.   

You have replied numerous times that people should be banned.  But in reality it has nothing to do with this thread.  You are upset with me and others because we found it funny when you described a hunt where you shot a jake off the roost and missed the first two times.  And after sneaking up on him the third time you got him and described it as a difficult hunt.  

So, no we don't think the same way.  But I have never bashed you on a public forum or asked you to be banned.  All I'm suggesting is that you do the same.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

Blake,

I think when a guy post a picture here of game taken legally with a method you or I may not agree with that it is ok to say it is not my style.  And leave it at that.  But to add all the remarks that really don't need to be said is why a lot of guys will end up not coming back here to post again.  Calling a guy a sniper was uncalled for in my opinion.  That was just one example here.  The respect for other members here by a few just seems to keep being tossed out by some of the same folks over and over again.  I'm just getting to the point that I now can see why folks get tired of some of the replies that are just tossed out there that really didn't need to be said.  There's a way to say soemthing and voice your opinion and do so with style.  Some guys have no style or manners or so it seems.  Like I said, this guy probably will think long and hard before posting here again before the linch mob.  I can't say I blame him either.  Now to me that has got to stop here.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Calling a guy a sniper was uncalled for in my opinion.



in defense of the sniper comment, the guy did say that he chose to use a rifle after having a bird hang up at 80 yds.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

BPR said:


> Not sure which buddies you are referring to.  I have many on this site.
> 
> You have replied numerous times that people should be banned.  But in reality it has nothing to do with this thread.  You are upset with me and others because we found it funny when you described a hunt where you shot a jake off the roost and missed the first two times.  And after sneaking up on him the third time you got him and described it as a difficult hunt.
> 
> So, no we don't think the same way.  But I have never bashed you on a public forum or asked you to be banned.  All I'm suggesting is that you do the same.



The ones that needed to be banned have probably got what they had coming to them and I'm pretty sure they knew it was coming.  I didn't make them hit the submit button before they got the axe I can assure you of that.  

You just can't let that roost shooting thing go can you.  Your little poll here was nothing more than a way for you to try and make me feel small by taking a legal bird here in MO.  That bird ate just as well too.  

Again, I have never bashed anyone here.  And you can continue to post what you wish, but don't say I caused you to get the axe when it comes chopping down on you.  You will be the one to blame.  So type on.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 3, 2010)

In reply to your continual reference with #55

Everyone kept it civil.....except for possibility of the remark calling some folks hard heads .  That could be taken as name calling now couldn't it?


----------



## BPR (Mar 3, 2010)

Your comments were eye opening for me.  And they were the reason that I started the poll.  Numerous people told me that they were surprised with the results.  But you were never mentioned in the thread, or called out.

Like I said in that thread, this thread, and in pms to you.  You can hunt however you want.  But just because people say that they don't hunt that way or that they don't like it, doesn't mean that you are being attacked.  

But yet you insist on asking for others to be banned.  I'm sure if I am breaking the rules, the mods will contact me.  And until your name has moderator under it, I don't see much reason for you to worry with it. 



Brad C. said:


> The ones that needed to be banned have probably got what they had coming to them and I'm pretty sure they knew it was coming.  I didn't make them hit the submit button before they got the axe I can assure you of that.
> 
> You just can't let that roost shooting thing go can you.  Your little poll here was nothing more than a way for you to try and make me feel small by taking a legal bird here in MO.  That bird ate just as well too.
> 
> Again, I have never bashed anyone here.  And you can continue to post what you wish, but don't say I caused you to get the axe when it comes chopping down on you.  You will be the one to blame.  So type on.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

BPR said:


> Your comments were eye opening for me.  And they were the reason that I started the poll.  Numerous people told me that they were surprised with the results.  But you were never mentioned in the thread, or called out.
> 
> Like I said in that thread, this thread, and in pms to you.  You can hunt however you want.  But just because people say that they don't hunt that way or that they don't like it, doesn't mean that you are being attacked.
> 
> But yet you insist on asking for others to be banned.  I'm sure if I am breaking the rules, the mods will contact me.  And until your name has moderator under it, I don't see much reason for you to worry with it.



And the results were shocking now weren't they?  At least I am proud to know that there are some other roost shooters here that can back me up.  

And again, you control your own destiny here.  There is a line that one has to cross before they will get banned.  Maybe you should go and ask some of your buddies what that line is.  But again don't blame me for what you or your friends type.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> In reply to your continual reference with #55
> 
> Everyone kept it civil.....except for possibility of the remark calling some folks hard heads .  That could be taken as name calling now couldn't it?



And I changed it so I no one was singled out to make you happy.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude...you missed a turkey off the roost...twicenow THAT'S funny!


----------



## BPR (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> And the results were shocking now weren't they?  At least I am proud to know that there are some other roost shooters here that can back me up.
> 
> And again, you control your own destiny here.  There is a line that one has to cross before they will get banned.  Maybe you should go and ask some of your buddies what that line is.  But again don't blame me for what you or your friends type.



You should have political posters made up.  

*
Brad C

Gon Moderator 2010

Yes we Can!*​


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> Dude...you missed a turkey off the roost...twicenow THAT'S funny!



And that was with a bow.  3rd time was a charm.   

BPR,  

Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't need a campaign manager just yet.


----------



## Gator8em (Mar 3, 2010)

silvestris said:


> I just wish everyone had the opportunity to read Gene Nunnery's book, "The Old Pro Turkey Hunter" and learn a bit about Gabe's "rule".
> 
> A few might even be influenced by the reading.



Save me a trip, Whats the "Rule"?


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard this today and it seems to apply here:

No matter what the law is or what the majority says, before I can live with what others do, I have to live to be able to live with what I do.  The one thing that doesn't abide by law or majority rule is conscience.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> And I changed it so I no one was singled out to make you happy.



"You will never in a million years get some of these guys to honor that. It is like preachin to the choir. You could even go as far as to tell some of these            

guilty ones                           

that if you post negative comments in a thread like this where a guy kills game legally and continue to do it that you will end up finding yourself another place on the internet to spend your time, and you would still probably get the same lip from the same guys."





We went from hard heads to guilty ones....guilty of what?  Now you're accusing us of doing something illegal on here.

Definition.............

.........having committed an offense, crime, violation, or wrong, esp. against moral or penal law; justly subject to a certain accusation or penalty; culpable:


Good thing we don't take offense the same way as you do to the use of words.  Talk about calling the kettle black.


----------



## Wacenturion (Mar 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> I heard this today and it seems to apply here:
> 
> No matter what the law is or what the majority says, before I can live with what others do, I have to live to be able to live with what I do.  The one thing that doesn't abide by law or majority rule is conscience.



Pretty well sums it up doesn't it.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 3, 2010)

Brad C. you got to admit,at the time you shot at the bird and missed,it wasn't funny...but now when you tell your friends its got to be funny to you.


----------



## silvestris (Mar 3, 2010)

Gator8em said:


> Save me a trip, Whats the "Rule"?



You have to read the book.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 3, 2010)

silvestris said:


> You have to read the book.



Any idea where I could get it cheaper than Amazon? It's $51 on there!


----------



## david g (Mar 3, 2010)

www.half.com  is where i got it used and inexpensive. Someone on here recommended the sight and I bought several books on there. They are pretty descriptive about the condition and from what I have seen they are right on. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't own a 17. I use my 22 with cci stingers 100 yards from my deer feeder.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can't get it done with a McDonalds coffee straw, a roll of duct tape and a leatherman, you ain't a real turkey hunter!


----------



## silvestris (Mar 4, 2010)

Graffiti on a wall in New Orleans:

"What's the First Amendment?"

"Freedom of Speech, but watch out what you say".


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 4, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> I don't own a 17. I use my 22 with cci stingers 100 yards from my deer feeder.


Dangit ManSTIR ON BROTHER!


----------



## TK1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I threw a party the day PA banned rifle use in the fall season in my WMU as well as others..to bad they didnt get banned statewide..as far as spring goes..Im glad we have the laws that we have here..which include hunting by calling only...no stalking..no roost shooting...no rifles..no electronic calls...etc etc


----------



## squirrelslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

This sounds alot like crossbow discussions i've heard in the past. Guys put down crossbows as not ethical or to easy. That same guy goes out with his $1000 compound and shoots deer at 50 yds with it.  I assume everyone putting a rifle down doesn't use hevi-shot or any choke that is effectivly used on turkeys over 30 yds. i mean why would you want to shoot that tom at 40yds when he hangs up and won't come into your decoys or better yet why not traditional archery. hunters have enough problems let alone other hunters telling them how they hunt is way to unsporting.


----------

